# Umrechnung mm/s auf min^-1



## kp400 (30 Dezember 2019)

Hallo,
wie lautet denn die Formel mit der man Geschwindigkeitswerte von mm/s auf min^-1 umrechnet? 

Ich habe eine Anwendung in der ich mit begrenzter Geschwindigkeit fahren muss (250mm/s), kann diese aber nur in min^-1 angeben. Ich bin mir sicher das die Getriebeübersetzung und andere Faktoren mitreinspielen oder?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten!


----------



## Heinileini (30 Dezember 2019)

'Weg pro ZeitEinheit' ist eine Geschwindigkeit, z.B. eine UmfangsGeschwingigkeit. Aber 'pro Zeit' ohne Weg ist eine Frequenz oder Drehzahl.
Eine Umrechnung geht gar nicht - zumindest nicht, ohne die mechanischen Verhältnisse zu kennen.


----------



## kp400 (30 Dezember 2019)

Hi,
die mechanischen Verhältnisse kann ich dir gerne liefern, welche werden hierfür benötigt?


----------



## Heinileini (30 Dezember 2019)

Worauf beziehen sich denn die Angaben einerseits im mm/s und andererseits in 1/min?
Weisst Du z.B., wieviele mm bei 1 Umdrehung zurückgelegt werden?
Besteht überhaupt ein linearer Zusammenhang zwischen der Drehbewegung und der translatorischen? 
Worum geht es? RiemenAntrieb? KugelRollSpindel? SchneckenAntrieb? ...?
Schwierig wird es bei KurbelAntrieb oder Nocken.


----------



## kp400 (16 Februar 2020)

Hallo,
etwas spät aber hier wäre eine Formel zur Umrechnung von Motor-Drehzahl auf Geschwindigkeit anhand der bekannten Vorschubkonstanten und des Getriebefaktors:

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Heinileini (16 Februar 2020)

Ist damit Dein Problem gelöst, "Geschwindigkeitswerte von mm/s auf min^-1" umzurechnen oder fängt damit Dein Problem erst an?
Die Begriffe "ReferenzGeschwindigkeit" und "gleit, 6" sagen mir zwar nichts, aber mit dieser Formel müsstest Du die gesuchte Anzahl Umdrehungen pro Minute aus der Geschwindigkeit von 250 mm/s ausrechnen können, sofern die VorschubKonstante und die GetriebeUntersetzung zu Deiner Mechanik passt (n = 290,7 1/min bei 250 mm/s).


----------



## zako (16 Februar 2020)

... hast Du ja jetzt runterprogrammiert.

Folgend der Link zu "SIMATIC ... Add-On Antriebsoptimierung"
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109775495

Hier findest Du auch unter "Tools" einen Hilfsbaustein, der Geschwindigkeiten in allerlei Einheiten umrechnet. Aber sowas hat man normalerweise selbst auch schnell programmiert.

Der Beitrag beschreibt schwerpunktmäßig das optimale Zusammenspiel eines Servo- Antriebs mit einer SIMATIC mit Motion- Funktionalität bzgl. Verfahren zur Antriebsoptimierung. Die Hilfsbausteine sind da nur "Nice to have"


----------



## kp400 (16 Februar 2020)

Ja das Problem ist gelöst, die Rechnung stammt ja von mir.. Aber falls es jemand anders auch mal brauchen könnte wollte ich die Lösung hier reinstellen......


----------



## Heinileini (16 Februar 2020)

Danke!
Etwas stutzig machen mich die Werte z2 = 9315 und z1 = 1000 oder gekürzt 1863 und 200. Was steckt dahinter? Ein ZahnRadGetriebe?


----------



## kp400 (17 Februar 2020)

Dahinter steckt ein Kegelradgetriebe

Und noch eine Zusatzinfo von oben:

gleit 6 stammt aus Mathcad und steht nur dafür, dass 6 Stellen gesamt angezeigt werden.
Die Referenzgeschwindigkeit ist jene Geschwindigkeit, welche mit der Nenn- bzw. Bezugsdrehzahl vom Motor gefahren werden kann (mit der berücksichtigten Vorschubkonstante und dem Getriebefaktor)

Noch eine Zusatzinfo: Die Formel gilt natürlich nur für Anwendungen, bei welchen der Vorschub konstant bleibt, für Wickelantriebe gilt dies nicht da hier ja zB ein Riemen auf der Motorwelle aufgewickelt wird und der Vorschub somit variabel ist.


----------

